# Reservation cancelled by a Wyndham owner?



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2014)

In January, I booked a 4 day reservation at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki via Club Wyndham.  I received (in January) a letter from Club Wyndham in my name detailing the stay.  

I just got a email from the owner (I believe he is a TUG member) said that our reservation was cancelled in the Wyndham system due to unknown reason.  

I have been a TUG member for many years, and have been renting out  and rented from other for years.  This is the 1st time happened to us, I understand the process and there is fair amount "trust" in it.  

Now, I am very disappointed and confused at this point. 

how often this happening to rentals in Wyndham system?  

Any advise as to what we need to do next in this situation would be greatly appreciated 

thank for your help.

JoyC


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 28, 2014)

When were YOU supposed to check in?

Was this a Weeks or Points stay? Had you gotten a Wyndham generated Guest Certificate?

Has the owner returned your rental payment?


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 28, 2014)

JoyC said:


> In January, I booked a 4 day reservation at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki via Club Wyndham.  I received (in January) a letter from Club Wyndham in my name detailing the stay.
> 
> JoyC



It sounds like she had received a guest confirmation but then the reservation was cancelled.

The owner would be unlikely to do this unless there was something else going on (transfer of ownership, etc.) since they would already have incurred the fee for the guest certificate (unless they have extras).

I am not sure what to do in this situation, to be honest. Especially if you already  have air travel booked.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 28, 2014)

JoyC said:


> In January, I booked a 4 day reservation at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki via Club Wyndham.  I received (in January) a letter from Club Wyndham in my name detailing the stay.
> 
> I just got a email from the owner (I believe he is a TUG member) said that our reservation was cancelled in the Wyndham system due to unknown reason.
> 
> ...



1.  Post the name of the Tugger so other do not have the same problem.

2.  Since you had a letter from Wyndham give them a call and see why it was cancelled.  The Tugger's reason does not hold up.  With the letter that person could have gotten Wyndham to honor it if they were not the one that cancelled it.

3.  What dates were you interested in?  Maybe someone can give you hand if availability is still there.

4.  File a claim against the Tugger in small claims court.  If this is a mega rentor operating outside of his/her own inventory, file a complaint with the Real Estate Commission, they may have some jurisdiction over actions they can take.


----------



## angell52 (Mar 28, 2014)

Were you renting from a Wyndham owner or were you renting this yourself from Wyndham?

Susan


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 28, 2014)

JoyC said:


> In January, I booked a 4 day reservation at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki via Club Wyndham.  I received (in January) a letter from Club Wyndham in my name detailing the stay.
> 
> I just got a email from the owner (I believe he is a TUG member) said that our reservation was cancelled in the Wyndham system due to unknown reason.


Did you mean to say " In January, I *had a TUG member *booked a 4 day reservation at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki via Club Wyndham *for me*.  I received (in January) a letter from Club Wyndham in my name *as a guest* detailing the stay."  

What else did the TUG member say about the cancelled reservation? Are they trying to get the reservation back ? What else is going on?


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> Did you mean to say " In January, I *had a TUG member *booked a 4 day reservation at Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki via Club Wyndham *for me*.  I received (in January) a letter from Club Wyndham in my name *as a guest* detailing the stay."
> 
> What else did the TUG member say about the cancelled reservation? Are they trying to get the reservation back ? What else is going on?



Best bet is for OP to post a copy of the E-Mail she received for the best guidance.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is the email we received yesterday:

"Hope all is well, wish I was contacting you on a better terms but I´m afraid I have some bad news. I logged into my owners account today for the first time in over a month to search for some resort availability for someone and notice that a couple of my reservations have been cancelled and one of them happens to be yours for Hawaii. I´m assuming it was cancelled by the resort for maintenance issues but will not know for sure until they back track to see how and why it was cancelled which takes  up to a week. Anyway we try to re-book another unit  for you but there is no availability right now I also used my other ownerships I have  to find something for you but nothing is available for your dates. So at this point the only option I have is to issue you a refund for your payment it sucks I know because the other cancelled reservation was for my family and will have to try and get a replacement, Please accept my apologies and am very sorry for this inconvenience I will continue to look and if something pops open for your dates I will check with you to see if you still need it. I will be sending you the PayPal refund shortly. Again I´m am very sorry for this."


----------



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2014)

Answer to some of the questions

1) check-in dates: 5/18 - 5/22

2) owner used the Wyndham points to book the reservation

3) We paid add'l $99 for the Guest Cert. in January. 

4) full rental amount was refund via Paypal,

5) we did call to Wyndham to verified owner's story, but due to privacy reason, they can't provide us with any information.

thanks


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 28, 2014)

It sounds reasonable, I would look for the follow-up after they get information back from Wyndham.


----------



## presley (Mar 28, 2014)

This recently happened to another Tugger.  You can probably find the thread if you search.  She booked Bonnet Creek and got an email from the person she rented from that said Wyndham screwed him and the reservation was cancelled.  

Perhaps this person was renting out vacations in a way that is against the policy of the club and had all their reservations cancelled.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 28, 2014)

More likely the owner's MFs (or loan for the points) were NOT PAID and hence, the reservations got cancelled.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 28, 2014)

JoyC said:


> Answer to some of the questions
> 
> 1) check-in dates: 5/18 - 5/22
> 
> ...



Did not see any availability at the Island you wanted did see this at another 
one.  It could save a loss of the Air Fare etc.  Maybe the airline might let you change the destination for free or a small fee.

Resort:
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas
Unit type:
2 Bedroom Presidential Upper Level
Check-In date:
05/14/2014
Length of stay:
4 nights


    Managed by Wyndham Vacation Management, Inc.
    Wyndham managed


Unit is available for: 14m 51s
Help

This reservation is being made within the Express Reservation period.
Help
Total points required:
98,800


----------



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2014)

I posted a Wish to Rent Ad here on TUG.  

We did all the necessary checks to make sure this rental is ligit.  My fear is that I was told that reservation was cancelled at check-in in Hawaii.


----------



## thheath (Mar 28, 2014)

Did you book airline tickets or non-refundable vacation tours ect?

In other words are you currently out any money?


----------



## massvacationer (Mar 28, 2014)

the reservation looks like it is about 60 days away......is OP, perhaps, suffering  the results of a failed cancel/rebook  ????


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 28, 2014)

massvacationer said:


> the reservation looks like it is about 60 days away......is OP, perhaps, suffering  the results of a failed cancel/rebook  ????



If one were cynical, probably.  There was reference to more than one account in the E-Mail extract.  I could not help to note that the name was redacted.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2014)

Since I posted this on the TUG,  the situation is making good progress  ....

The owner has offered two options: re-book the reservation at a different Wyndham resort for the same dates (which was not available yesterday), or book it through a Wyndham extra holiday website.  We opted for the 2ed option.  

Someone has asked for the name of the owner, we are not going to.  However, if you are experiencing same problem, feel free to contact me privately. 

It was stressful, but has been resolved. I want to thank everyone on TUG who helped me to resolve the issue,  So we are moving on to plan our 1st 2-week Hawaii trip. 

Thanks again TUGGERS!


----------



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks lcml11.  We are not Wyndham owner, so we can't access the system.  But we are all set. Happy travel!


----------



## slabeaume (Mar 28, 2014)

massvacationer said:


> the reservation looks like it is about 60 days away......is OP, perhaps, suffering  the results of a failed cancel/rebook  ????



That was my first thought with the check in dates given.  But I would hope someone wouldn't try that with someone else's reservation or without a back up plan.


----------



## thheath (Mar 28, 2014)

JoyC said:


> Since I posted this on the TUG,  the situation is making good progress  ....
> 
> The owner has offered two options: re-book the reservation at a different Wyndham resort for the same dates (which was not available yesterday), or book it through a Wyndham extra holiday website.  We opted for the 2ed option.
> 
> ...



I'm happy it's working out for you.

The power of TUG is impressive.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 28, 2014)

JoyC said:


> Thanks lcml11.  We are not Wyndham owner, so we can't access the system.  But we are all set. Happy travel!



You are welcome.  Glad it worked out and the wayward owner made good.  If there is any extra costs involved, those should go to owner because they like their reputation.  It would be the right thing to do.

You did good by going with Extra Holidays.  This is one of the Wyndham Rental Arms.  Even if they are renting on behalf of an owner, the owner cannot cancel it.  Wyndham puts a block on the points that cannot be cancelled by the owner.  Even if owner reservations get cancelled for other reasons, the Extra Holidays reservation would more than likely be honored by Wyndham because they do not want to mess up their reputation.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks lcml11

living and learn!  

http://www.extraholidays.com/ 

==> Wyndham extra rental website for reasonable price and more availability.


----------



## angell52 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was the person who had rented a Bonnet Creek for a week in July from a Wyndham owner and he cancelled on me 10 days ago with no explanation except "Wyndham screwed him"  He also was going to take 30 days to refund my deposit.  I wrote and said I wanted the refund in 10 days.  Today when I sent him an email about my deposit he sent me this message "Get off your high horse, your deposit is in the mail"  What a miserable person.  Whatever Wyndham did to him it was probably well deserved.  Once his check is here and cleared I will respond to his latest email in kind. 

Susan


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 28, 2014)

angell52 said:


> I was the person who had rented a Bonnet Creek for a week in July from a Wyndham owner and he cancelled on me 10 days ago with no explanation except "Wyndham screwed him"  He also was going to take 30 days to refund my deposit.  I wrote and said I wanted the refund in 10 days.  Today when I sent him an email about my deposit he sent me this message "Get off your high horse, your deposit is in the mail"  What a miserable person.  Whatever Wyndham did to him it was probably well deserved.  Once his check is here and cleared I will respond to his latest email in kind.
> 
> Susan



In the mean time, it would be nice to others that rent and to other reputable people that rent to others that someone post the name.  Maybe, post his e-mail that shows the name?


----------



## antjmar (Mar 29, 2014)

JoyC said:


> Since I posted this on the TUG,  the situation is making good progress  ....
> 
> The owner has offered two options: re-book the reservation at a different Wyndham resort for the same dates (which was not available yesterday), or book it through a Wyndham extra holiday website.  We opted for the 2ed option.
> 
> ...


He /she should have offered this solution before you had to  post here.:annoyed:
The fact the you had to post  here *before* they gave you something *you already paid* for doesnt make me feel like I'd want to rent from them.
Please PM the name.
Thank you


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a believer that names should be named whether the experience is good or bad.

However in the case of the bad I would wait until the problem has been resolved one way or the other.

It's in all or our best interest to know who is playing games and who is on the up and up but I  would wait until I got my refund or took my vacation.  No sense upsetting someone and having them stick it to you one more time.

*How in the world does Wyndham or any other company give you a confirmation if the fees associated to get that reservation have not already been paid?*Makes it a little scary to make plans after renting and getting a confirmation.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 29, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I'm a believer that names should be named whether the experience is good or bad.
> 
> 
> *How in the world does Wyndham or any other company give you a confirmation if the fees associated to get that reservation have not already been paid?*Makes it a little scary to make plans after renting and getting a confirmation.



I agree 100%

Wyndham gave the confirmation in January. 

Perhaps they owner didnt pay his MF for a few months?
 Perhaps the owner was trying to cancel and rebook and lost it??? 
They arent saying so we can only guess...


----------



## JoyC (Mar 29, 2014)

*How in the world does Wyndham or any other company give you a confirmation if the fees associated to get that reservation have not already been paid?Makes it a little scary to make plans after renting and getting a confirmation.
*

csxjohn, I agreed 100%. We called the Wyndham in January when we received the Guest Cert. to verify, they confirmed the reservation.  
But when we were told reservation was cancelled, we called the Wyndham and  they won't provide any information due to some privacy law.  We got no help from Wyndham even though we still had the confirmed Guest Cert. If the renter did not notify us, we would be in for a big shock at check-in in Hawaii in May. 

I will be hesitant to rent again from Wyndham system.  This is what I learned from this experience. 

Below is the link to the Wyndham extra holiday rental site, which runs the timeshare rental business like hotel reservations.  We rebooked our Hawaii reservation through them and I can sleep better at night. 

http://www.extraholidays.com/


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 29, 2014)

antjmar said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Wyndham gave the confirmation in January.
> 
> ...



If the guest certificate was already on there, they wouldn't have canceled and rebooked. Why would they pay for it twice. The one thing to remember you should be able to verify your name is on a reservation at the front desk of the resort 2 days after it is put in. I have my renters do it all the time and never have issues. 

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Mar 29, 2014)

JoyC said:


> *How in the world does Wyndham or any other company give you a confirmation if the fees associated to get that reservation have not already been paid?Makes it a little scary to make plans after renting and getting a confirmation.
> *
> 
> csxjohn, I agreed 100%. We called the Wyndham in January when we received the Guest Cert. to verify, they confirmed the reservation.
> ...



How did your prices compare renting from EH vs private owner? I would think there would be at least a 30% - 40% premium on the EH reservation.


----------



## am1 (Mar 30, 2014)

jjmanthei05 said:


> If the guest certificate was already on there, they wouldn't have canceled and rebooked. Why would they pay for it twice. The one thing to remember you should be able to verify your name is on a reservation at the front desk of the resort 2 days after it is put in. I have my renters do it all the time and never have issues.
> 
> Jason



2 days or more


----------



## antjmar (Mar 30, 2014)

jjmanthei05 said:


> If the guest certificate was already on there, they wouldn't have canceled and rebooked. Why would they pay for it twice.
> Jason



Jason I understand that would have wasted a guest certificate.  Perhaps they dont use their free ones anyway so he/ she didnt care.

I dont recall seeing ANYONE recently complain here that wyndham cancelled  several of their reservations for no reason...

The OP stated that wyndham told her that the reservation was cancelled they didn't tell her by who...

If that had happened to me I'd be very upset and complain here about it.  but the person who rented to her is remaining silent for some reason..


----------



## thheath (Mar 30, 2014)

antjmar said:


> Jason I understand that would have wasted a guest certificate.  Perhaps they dont use their free ones anyway so he/ she didnt care.
> 
> I dont recall seeing ANYONE recently complain here that wyndham cancelled  several of their reservations for no reason...
> 
> ...



Considering the OP was almost screwed out of her Hawaiian vacation once, I'd say she doesn't want to rock the boat and go there again.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 30, 2014)

thheath said:


> Considering the OP was almost screwed out of her Hawaiian vacation once, I'd say she doesn't want to rock the boat and go there again.



The OP is active in this thread. I made a typo. I meant the person who rented to her.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 30, 2014)

But to the Wyndham faithfull ?

OP's Rentor either:


Did not pay the maintenance fee and lost the reservation ?
Tried the cancel rebook game to lower their expense and lost ?
Any other possible explanations for Wyndham cancelling a valid reservation ?

Can't see any reason not to expose someone who engages In either business practice after accepting a cash deposit/payment for a reservation


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 30, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> But to the Wyndham faithfull ?
> 
> OP's Rentor either:
> 
> ...



I have heard from at least one Mega Rentor that rents on others behalf that if the owner cancels the reservation after the reservation is made there is nothing they can do with that.  This person indicated that that was a common problem in the rental business.


----------



## am1 (Mar 30, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> I have heard from at least one Mega Rentor that rents on others behalf that if the owner cancels the reservation after the reservation is made there is nothing they can do with that.  This person indicated that that was a common problem in the rental business.



Thats why I prefer to book all my own reservations.  Any mistake is a 100% on me.  Unless Wyndham cancels in error.  

Would be nice if Wyndham had a way to "lock in" in a reservation or an additional step if cancelling a room with a guest.

If I am about to cancel a reservation (short of the last step) but click on another reservation in my reservations in another window.  The first window will then want to cancel the second reservation.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 30, 2014)

am1 said:


> Thats why I prefer to book all my own reservations.  Any mistake is a 100% on me.  Unless Wyndham cancels in error.
> 
> Would be nice if Wyndham had a way to "lock in" in a reservation or an additional step if cancelling a room with a guest.
> 
> If I am about to cancel a reservation (short of the last step) but click on another reservation in my reservations in another window.  The first window will then want to cancel the second reservation.



They do, they use it for the Extra Holidays.  As far as I know it is not a run of the mill owner or guest option.

One of the benefits of owning the management companies.  The Rental arm(s) of the parent company can get the better treatment.  Makes competing with their rental arms trickey.


----------



## am1 (Mar 30, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> One of the benefits of owning the management companies.  The Rental arm(s) of the parent company can get the better treatment.  Makes competing with their rental arms trickey.



Not tricky at all.  I do more business at a few resorts than Extra holidays does.  With better unit types as well.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 30, 2014)

> OP's Rentor either:
> Did not pay the maintenance fee and lost the reservation ?
> Tried the cancel rebook game to lower their expense and lost ?
> Any other possible explanations for Wyndham cancelling a valid reservation ?


The only other thing I can think of is that the owner had overlapping reservations in his/her name, but that doesn't seem to apply in this case, as it seems that the OP had a copy of the reservation in their name (and therefore the guest cert had been purchased).

Dollars to donuts it was a unit that the owner gambled a cancel-rebook on and lost.


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 30, 2014)

bnoble said:


> The only other thing I can think of is that the owner had overlapping reservations in his/her name, but that doesn't seem to apply in this case, as it seems that the OP had a copy of the reservation in their name (and therefore the guest cert had been purchased).
> 
> Dollars to donuts it was a unit that the owner gambled a cancel-rebook on and lost.



More than likely.


----------



## angell52 (Apr 1, 2014)

I did post the name of the person who cancelled my reservation after taking my deposit on September 5, 2013 he cancelled on me on 3/19/14.   Check out the thread "reunion water park photos"

Susan


----------



## jebloomquist (Apr 1, 2014)

bnoble said:


> The only other thing I can think of is that the owner had overlapping reservations in his/her name, but that doesn't seem to apply in this case, as it seems that the OP had a copy of the reservation in their name (and therefore the guest cert had been purchased).
> 
> Dollars to donuts it was a unit that the owner gambled a cancel-rebook on and lost.



My original thought on this thread, and it hasn't changed is that the owner creates an email or letter that appears to come from Wyndham with the renter's name, just to make the renter feel that something is finalized. At the 60 day mark, a cancel and rebook, with possibly an upgrade is made. Then, and only then is the guest name actually added.

If the cancel/rebook fails, well too bad. Tell the renter something went wrong in the Wyndham system.

I put this all in the owner's camp. 

I know of only one other case where a reservation was mysteriously lost. This was done by a caller pretending to be the owner, where a 4 bedroom presidential was cancelled. Maybe the perp hoped to get the reservation for himself. The call was recorded by Wyndham, and after reviewing the voices, it was finally determined by Wyndham that the caller was not the owner. 

It makes one wonder just where the perp got the owner's information sufficient to imitate the owner.

I would like to see that actual letter that supposedly came from Wyndham recognizing the renter as the recorded guest. If it looks really authentic, then I will put chocolate syrup on my words as I eat them.

Jim


----------



## mstoyanov (Apr 3, 2014)

I know for a fact that mistakes can happen and Wyndham can cancel reservation by mistake. How do I know that - last year I caught a cancellation of very desirable unit by refreshing reservation system.
I rented the unit in a just a few days (prime oceanfront summer week on the beach).
A week later Wyndham owner service called me directly and apologized and told me that week was cancelled by mistake and they listened to the tape of the call of previous owner when incident happened and they need to give it back to original owner so they will cancel my reservation. There was no option to keep the reservation no matter how much I protested. 
In all fairness Wyndham found me trough Extra holidays similar size unit but it was not on the beach. 
I apologized to my renter, refunded him in full and then offer the replacement at significantly reduced rate (as it was not on the ocean so it was not comparable to original unit). 
Luckily my renter was driving so no air fare involved.
Anyway the point is that vacation guides can make a mistake and cancel reservation that they are not supposed to cancel and if you do not detect it you will be at loss. 
Still most probably it was a case of non paid MFs or lost unit during cancel/rebook.


----------



## antjmar (Apr 3, 2014)

mstoyanov said:


> A week later Wyndham owner service called me directly and apologized and told me that week was cancelled by mistake and they listened to the tape of the call of previous owner when incident happened and they need to give it back to original owner so they will cancel my reservation.



Im confused. 
If Wyndham cancelled it why was there a tape of the owner of the cancellation. Was it cancelled by someone claiming to be the owner?


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 3, 2014)

antjmar said:


> Im confused.
> 
> If Wyndham cancelled it why was there a tape of the owner of the cancellation. Was it cancelled by someone claiming to be the owner?




Perhaps it was a cancel/rebook in which the VC did not complete the rebook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe the owner was saying something like "Don't cancel the reservation that I have but I want to check if xyz is available as well... "  and then the agent cancels the reservation.



> Originally Posted by mstoyanov
> A week later Wyndham owner service called me directly and apologized and told me that week was cancelled by mistake and they listened to the tape of the call of previous owner when incident happened and they need to give it back to original owner so they will cancel my reservation.





> Im confused.
> If Wyndham cancelled it why was there a tape of the owner of the cancellation. Was it cancelled by someone claiming to be the owner?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 3, 2014)

If a VC does a cancel/rebook for you, and loses the reservation, the caller should be fully aware of the risk.  I would never expect Wyndham to do anything in that situation (except say 'sorry, you knew the risk').  

I think I am the one who Jim is referring to that had fraud on my account. Someone called in and impersonated my father cancelling a reservation. After reviewing the tape, Wyndham reinstated my points (the least of my worries) and the resort offered a different room -- a bad situation was made as good as possible. The resort bent over backwards to make things as good as possible. But they still didn't take the room away from the person who fraudulently ended up with it.

What a nightmare mstoyanov, but I think that has to be an extremely rare situation (I sure hope so). The VC must have done something glaringly wrong. Wyndham just can't go around taking back confirmed reservations (I would have thought in any case).


----------



## mstoyanov (Apr 4, 2014)

Person from resolution department who contacted me did not disclose exactly how was reservation cancelled for the previous owner but they stated that guest had this reservation for 12 months and was cancelled by mistake and they listened to the tapes and confirmed that it was not owner fault. 

I really doubt that if owner asked for cancel/re-booking they would have went trough all that trouble to restore it back for him/her. And trust me I really protested when they told me that they will cancel my reservation (especially with guest name on it) but they told me my choice was limited only to accepting replacement unit or not, as reservation will be cancelled 2 days later and points will be returned to my account. 

I presume that they gave me replacement unit to remove potential liability if I decide to sue them. As I had no desire to pursue this in court I took my replacement unit (it required no points).


----------



## Bigrob (Apr 4, 2014)

Sandi Bo said:


> If a VC does a cancel/rebook for you, and loses the reservation, the caller should be fully aware of the risk.  I would never expect Wyndham to do anything in that situation (except say 'sorry, you knew the risk').
> 
> I think I am the one who Jim is referring to that had fraud on my account. Someone called in and impersonated my father cancelling a reservation. After reviewing the tape, Wyndham reinstated my points (the least of my worries) and the resort offered a different room -- a bad situation was made as good as possible. The resort bent over backwards to make things as good as possible. But they still didn't take the room away from the person who fraudulently ended up with it.
> 
> What a nightmare mstoyanov, but I think that has to be an extremely rare situation (I sure hope so). The VC must have done something glaringly wrong. Wyndham just can't go around taking back confirmed reservations (I would have thought in any case).



Anyone who has owned at Wyndham and knows general information about you is able to fraudulently call in... I really don't think Wyndham's security on that is at all adequate. "Don't have your member number? no problem, how about your email address... and your zip code..." and you're off to the races. Tonight, for example, I had a VC who only had my name, address and phone number (and this was after I gave it to her 3 times, she kept noting it incorrectly). She then read my email address back to ME. Good thing it actually WAS me. I think Wyndham should implement a function that if a call in is made to change a reservation, you can opt to have a text sent. Anyway, this may not be as rare as we'd like to think it is.

Next thing you know, 17 different people will call in saying, "Hi, this is Ron... I'd like to cancel my 52 Mardi Gras Reservations please" at the 10 month mark.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 4, 2014)

Totally agree.  Although for me they made the situation as right as they could, I could not impress upon them how inadequate their security is.  They have no desire to improve it.  You pick your battles and I knew I was going no where fast.

One question I asked was why don't you at least verify the secret question on the account (under 'Your Profile').  The answer: Too many owners complained because they couldn't remember, so they stopped doing that.   Even checking that is weak, but better than nothing. 

As far as it happening a lot, I don't think so.  I haven't heard of anyone else that it has happened to.  I suspect it was an inside job. The resort was very interested in what happened - they are the ones that provided a replacement room (not Wyndham).  I suspect whoever checked into my room met the manager.  Just guessing.

@mstoyanov - your story scares the bijeebees outta me - although again it sounds like they tried to work with you the best they could given the situation


----------

